# Lee's Summit, MO Another senior. Missy



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.adoptapet.com/pet1987826-ss.html

MISSY's info... 
Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Size: Large 61-100 lbs (28-45 kg) 
Color: Unknown 

Sex: Female 
Age: Senior 



MISSY is: 
purebred 





Contact this shelter to adopt MISSY ... 
Shelter: Lee's Summit Animal Control 

Pet ID #: 1122511-A035115 


Contact: George Harding 

Phone: (816) 969-1640 
- Let 'em know you saw "MISSY" on Adopt-a-Pet.com! 

Fax: (816) 969-1659 

Website: http://www.lees-summit.mo.us 

Address: 1991 SE Hamblen Road 
Lee's Summit , MO 
64081


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

poor girl. seniors always break my heart.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

I received an e-mail indicating that MOGS is pulling her. Let's hope so.


----------

